# N-Ext Products Compatibility



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Tried searching, but results weren't what I was looking for. I know you can make/mix your own stuff, I've done it using recipes from some of you with molasses, SLS, yucca, etc. Anyway, I'm going to try some N-Ext products just for convenience. I know a lot of you already use them, so I was thinking we could create an ongoing list of things that are compatible(or not) with various N-Ext products so it's all in one location for everyone to reference. This isn't specific to mixing only N-Ext products, but rather other products like "prodiamine and RGS are compatible" or something similar. Also, just because they're compatible doesn't mean they should be mixed and applied together. I prefer to mix soil products with soil products and foliar products with foliar products. Anyway, what has everyone found to be compatible, or not?


----------

